# October 26 Event?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 27, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/october-26-event/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/october-26-event/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/october-26-event/"></a></div>
<p><strong>What do we have here?

</strong>The expected Pixma announcements fit in around that date, however there is an EOS logo showing on the bottom of the invite as well. October 26 is a Wednesday. I had heard previously about a “third week of October announcement” for Pixma and from a couple of people EOS. However as posted yesterday, I had been told by everyone and their mother that no new DSLR was coming in 2011.</p>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-7227" title="5150_savethedate" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/5150_savethedate1.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="452" /></p>
<p><em>Thanks manny</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 27, 2011)

im gonna say this now my opinion there will be a dslr announcement this year dont believe the rubbish about no announcement all the price drops for the 5d mk2 aren't a coincidence.i also think a 5d mk3 will be announced before a 1 series for sure.me i have a 60d with a 24-70 2.8 L and 70-200 f2.8 L is usm mk2 so i have the glass but really want to go full frame the price drops for the mk2 are very very tempting but ill wait to see what happens at this event to see and price points and if id be as well getting a mk2 for a couple of years .


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 27, 2011)

and also may i add october the 26th is the last day of canon pro solutions event in london something is coming and it aint no printer!


----------



## dstppy (Sep 27, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> The expected Pixma announcements fit in around that date, however there is an EOS logo showing on the bottom of the invite as well. October 26 is a Wednesday. I had heard previously about a â€œthird week of October announcementâ€ for Pixma and from a couple of people EOS. However as posted yesterday, I had been told by everyone and their mother that no new DSLR was coming in 2011.


Woohoo T4i baby! ;D I'm <very> cautiously <not very> optimistic. Can you rate the source? Are we just being teased by a photochopper?


----------



## AndrewReid (Sep 27, 2011)

This will be the Ron Howard film premiere shot on EOS DSLRs as I predicted last week http://www.eoshd.com/content/4205/new-canon-ron-howard-5d-mark-iii

New York was mentioned as a venue for this premiere way back in the May 2011 press release.

The new Pixma printers will be part of it because the premise of the Ron Howard Imagination project is that they started with a bunch of stills.

The stills form the inspiration for the film.

26th October is the same time the Canon Pro Photo solutions show is held in London and I have heard Canon have a stand reserved for new products there, might be printers might be a DSLR, might be a PowerShot G13, who knows?

But certainly the New York premiere could be a place to unveil the 5D Mark III. I think that it is more likely just a marketing thing though, for existing DSLRs.


----------



## mreco99 (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe no new DSLR coming 2011, sure, but doesnt mean there wont be an announcement.


----------



## Gothmoth (Sep 27, 2011)

people who hope for a new DSLR in 2011 will see signs in EVERYTHING... 

well i have no clue if there will be a new DSLR in 2011.
but the 5D MK2 sells very well so i donÂ´t bother much.....


----------



## MK5GTI (Sep 27, 2011)

why does it has to be high end stuff?

maybe its time for 650D/T4i? probably up the ISO a little bit more, some fancy LCD screen like the Sony A77, price higher than 60D.


----------



## docsavage123 (Sep 27, 2011)

I suspect it will be more cash back vouchers for B&H or Adorama!!


----------



## Justin (Sep 27, 2011)

A huge direct print button hotshoe attachment.


----------



## Meh (Sep 27, 2011)

Could mean a lot of things but "A moment captured in time" gives me the sense they are referring to photographs. "Exactly as you imagined it" gives the sense of being able to get the shots we couldn't get before. Ooooh this is exciting!


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 27, 2011)

Justin said:


> A huge direct print button hotshoe attachment.



You beat me to it... a new and improved super direct print button!!! woo hoo!!!! more buttons


----------



## riogrande100 (Sep 27, 2011)

Meh said:


> Could mean a lot of things but "A moment captured in time" gives me the sense they are referring to photographs. "Exactly as you imagined it" gives the sense of being able to get the shots we couldn't get before. Ooooh this is exciting!



I agree the title and the EOS at the bottom is a hint of a camera! We already know of DiGiC 5, heard mumblings of proof of concepts already in the field. So it could very well be.

Also the fact that Sony has been generating a lot of buzz recently may cause Canon to make a move??? anyway lets see what happens only a month away!

Personally i'd rather wait longer for a solid device, rather then something that is just a rehashing of the 5D. If they improve the specs as much as they did with the S95 and S100 then it will have been worth the wait!


----------



## akiskev (Sep 27, 2011)

CR guy, you still stick with your "What EOS Will Look Like by Photokina" opinion-article?


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 27, 2011)

It's a printer, the EOS logo is to tie it in with the direct print function to sell cameras. Nothing more.


----------



## Gothmoth (Sep 27, 2011)

Meh said:


> Could mean a lot of things but "A moment captured in time" gives me the sense they are referring to photographs.



an print is just a likely...


----------



## gene_can_sing (Sep 27, 2011)

Not trying to read too much into it, but why would any company have an event for a printer, unless it can print counterfeit money. I don't know of a single person who keeps track of printers.

So hopefully, it will some good news for once.


----------



## mreco99 (Sep 27, 2011)

gene_can_sing said:


> Not trying to read too much into it, but why would any company have an event for a printer, unless it can print counterfeit money. I don't know of a single person who keeps track of printers.
> 
> So hopefully, it will some good news for once.



(High Five) i dont even own a colour printer, and never need to. Its cheaper to get an online site (ie photobox, snapfish etc etc, other sites are available) to print things for you. (unless you print for a living)


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 27, 2011)

gene_can_sing said:


> Not trying to read too much into it, but why would any company have an event for a printer, unless it can print counterfeit money. I don't know of a single person who keeps track of printers.
> 
> So hopefully, it will some good news for once.


agreed now that you mention it a printer that could print money would sell well lol


----------



## unfocused (Sep 27, 2011)

"A moment captured in time. Exactly as you envisioned."

That sounds like a great promo line for a printer, especially if its optimized with new bells and whistles that tie-in with the EOS line (hence the dual logos). If it were a camera, no need for a Pixma logo.


----------



## obscura (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd think that the third coming of the great 5D would be heralded with a much more dramatic tagline. Sounds a little too sedate to be anything monumental. Canon knows how important the 5D3 is... why tease us with anything less than "The moment you've all been waiting for" or "It lives..." etc. etc. and why give it second billing to a pixma-anything? Why even share the event with pixma?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 27, 2011)

WPPI is held in conjunction with PDN, so a Wedding camera or lens announceent is a possibility, but I've seen no rumors.


----------



## yitzy (Sep 27, 2011)

At Wensday 25 March 2009, Canon announced 2 printers (pixma PRO 9000MKII/9500MKII), together with a DSLR and a flash (500D & 270EX)

Maybe also this time will see a similar combination of printer+DSLR+Flash


----------



## Zuuyi (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm getting a new camera before end of year. So I'm hoping for an update to the 7D or 5D; I'm not going to pay $2400 for a camera that will be replaced within 6 months. I want FF but I could easily buy a T3i now and buy a 5d2 once the 5d3s are announced; instead of get a 5D2 now.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Sep 27, 2011)

Exactly as you envisioned? C'mon, guys, it's a given it's the release of Ron Howard's film. If a 5d Mark III is nearing release, this will be the time to announce it, no doubt. I can't imagine Canon would miss the marketing opportunity. I would expect either a full frame 1D or a 5D Mark III plus printers. A T4i? I assume that's a joke. Canon isn't going to send out invitations like that to pros to announce a Rebel. Not knocking Rebels, they just ain't going to be announced that way.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 27, 2011)

i can't take the craziness!!!

one day we are told nothing cool will come out this year. then all this?  ??? :'(

on one hand, why would canon send out invites to unveil another photo printer? on the other hand, if they wanted to release something big, they wouldn't attach it to a printer invite. right? THEN, there is all this Ron Howard business. i don't know what to think, but i can always hope.


----------



## dgsphto (Sep 27, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> _...However as posted yesterday, I had been told by everyone and their mother that no new DSLR was coming in 2011....._



Well, one is coming for sure then!!  

(Just joking. Thanks for this site!)


----------



## kubelik (Sep 27, 2011)

wockawocka said:


> It's a printer, the EOS logo is to tie it in with the direct print function to sell cameras. Nothing more.



Exactly. people are getting worked up for nothing. It's amazing that Canon still thinks the "direct print" feature is something that anybody cares about and uses though.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 27, 2011)

EOS mirroless FF or APs_C cameras???/


----------



## EYEONE (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd be interested to know if anyone here actually uses the direct print button. I can't think of a good use for it. But I always shoot RAW and always post process...


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 27, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> I'd be interested to know if anyone here actually uses the direct print button. I can't think of a good use for it. But I always shoot RAW and always post process...



I've read that the direct print button is popular in Japan. Apparently fewer homes have PCs for post-processing.


----------



## Mike Ca (Sep 27, 2011)

I cannot imagine Canon announcing the 5D mk III just before Christmas shopping season unless they could deliver it for Christmas season. Announce it Oct 26th, deliver it by Thanksgiving. The current discount on 5D mk II would be to clear inventory before the announcement. 

Canon might announce the 1Ds replacement just before Christmas shopping season, but not deliver it until early 2012. The 1Ds mk III is out of stock almost everyplace. Canon Canada moved the 1Ds mk III to the archived product section, but has since moved it back. Amazon says "We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock" for the 1Ds mk III body. Since nobody seems to have any 1Ds mk III's to sell, Canon would not lose many sales by announcing the replacement. It might give pros time to budget the money needed to buy this camera when it is ready next year. Announcing the 1Ds mk IV long before it is ready to deliver might make sense. 

Even announcing the 1Ds mk IV would hurt 5D mk II sales. Some people would start waiting for the 5D replacement with the same sensor. So maybe the discounts now are to reduce inventory before the 1Ds mk IV announcement. 

But it also makes sense to just be a printer announcement and no DSLRs till next year.


----------



## dgsphto (Sep 27, 2011)

The direct print is also popular with many studios. 

In a controlled environment like a studio, almost every basic tweak that one does in PP can be setup in most prosumer/pro cameras - Exposure, Sharpness, Saturation, Tonal balance, etc. 

Quick jobs like ID/Passport photos and what not where not much PP is required are more efficient with direct print.

I don't know the specifics but maybe some Press/mag production workflows, especially involving inhouse photogs, could possibly find it efficient and have use for the directprint function for basic proofing before the image is chosen.


----------



## gmrza (Sep 27, 2011)

dgsphto said:


> The direct print is also popular with many studios.



This is also useful in some event photography - where guests queue for a photo and then collect their print, paying their money immediately. With Direct Print you may be able to get rid of the PC in the setup - all you need then is a camera, a printer, and a cash register (plus your lighting gear).


----------



## charliehorse (Sep 27, 2011)

Long time reader first time poster. I don't know if this will be exclusively a printer announcement, or something to promote one touch printing. The choice of words brings to mind The entire process of capturing the image from start to finish. It could be possible that they are announcing a new workflow method that they think is light years ahead along with the printer and maybe a point and shoot. 

It would seem a little odd to announce just a printer, or even just a printer with a point and shoot. But I could see them making an announcement if they thought they had a revolutionary way to tie the two together.

(EDIT: I forgot about the EOS logo attached to the image. But if the crux of their announcement were based on a new workflow method they could still tie it together without introducing a new DSLR. Keep in mind this is all conjecture on my part)


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 27, 2011)

Gothmoth said:


> people who hope for a new DSLR in 2011 will see signs in EVERYTHING...



Why just this morning I burned an Eggo waffle into the shape of an 1Ds IV.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 28, 2011)

UncleFester said:


> Gothmoth said:
> 
> 
> > people who hope for a new DSLR in 2011 will see signs in EVERYTHING...
> ...



I spilled some Cheerios onto the floor and they spelled out "5D3" and then a complete spec list out across the entire floor. Interesting stuff.


----------



## april (Sep 28, 2011)

kubelik said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > It's a printer, the EOS logo is to tie it in with the direct print function to sell cameras. Nothing more.
> ...




agree............... and maybe in addition to direct prin canon will add another feature that the printer will detect what camera and lens combination that you used...hahahaha..


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 28, 2011)

april said:


> kubelik said:
> 
> 
> > wockawocka said:
> ...



odd how the new pixma will suddenly report clogged print head each time it reads Nikon in the EXIF


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 28, 2011)

april said:


> kubelik said:
> 
> 
> > wockawocka said:
> ...




Given how many people still get their prints done at the drugstore, I'm not surprised Canon still thinks Direct Print is a good idea.

Also, if someone needs prints fast for a client, they don't have to be pretty but need in hand - 

I think Canon understands that not everyone is a photographer or enthusiast but still needs cameras and prints in their business. That's part of their target group.


----------



## Woody (Sep 28, 2011)

Seriously hoping announcement of at least a DSLR. 

Canon is now the only major player left without a mirrorless solution, so I am inclined to believe an announcement to change that is imminent. Is Canon so sure their 1100D/600D/550D can compete well against a market that is flooded with mirrorless cameras? What people in this forum (same for other forums such as that in DPReview, Fred Miranda etc etc) think is irrelevant 'cos we only form a small fraction of potential buyers. What matters most is general market demands.


----------



## daniosauris (Sep 28, 2011)

Sony will be releasing its technically impressive DSLR A77 in October, with 24mb, 1080p video and 10fps.

Could Canon be pre-emptively responding?


----------



## Flake (Sep 28, 2011)

What's the betting its some crappy J1 - V1 competitor / lookie likie that costs a fortune and no one really wants!


----------



## Woody (Sep 28, 2011)

Flake said:


> What's the betting its some crappy J1 - V1 competitor / lookie likie that costs a fortune and no one really wants!



Agreed. But early rumors about its imminent release were enough to send Nikon shares up by 4%! 

Nikon claimed their V1/J1 would be the no. 1 best selling interchangeable lens cameras in Taiwan and Malaysia.


----------



## Dave (Sep 28, 2011)

> I cannot imagine Canon announcing the 5D mk III just before Christmas shopping season unless they could deliver it for Christmas


Equipment in the price range of a 5D is not effected by the christmas season.


----------



## kubelik (Sep 28, 2011)

Flake said:


> What's the betting its some crappy J1 - V1 competitor / lookie likie that costs a fortune and no one really wants!



Nikon's mirrorless system turned out to be surprisingly wimpy... I hope that when canon goes mirrorless they do it more from a Sony or Leica approach rather than a Nikon approach. Nikon claims its smaller than the m4/3s cameras but from what I can tell, its not nearly small enough to justify the tiny sensor. And the huge price tag. At the end of the day, I'd much rather spend money on capabilities rather than just something pretty but underperforming.


----------



## april (Sep 28, 2011)

UncleFester said:


> april said:
> 
> 
> > kubelik said:
> ...



i wonder how many of us prints photos at home, i have a 4-in-1 HP printer at home but never used it no pictures whenever i need a photo print i always run to a good print shop. as far as i know inks are very expensive here in my place it's 60% the price of a new printer and it wont even last long as the one that came with the printer so most of the time its more economical to buy a new printer (a cheapy one as there are lots of other brands) with that in mind i wonder if canon is selling of lot of those stuff why not just concentrate on DSLRs and give the people what they want.............


----------



## Justin (Sep 28, 2011)

kubelik said:


> Flake said:
> 
> 
> > What's the betting its some crappy J1 - V1 competitor / lookie likie that costs a fortune and no one really wants!
> ...



Agreed. I hope they do it from a Leica approach. Small body, think GF1 or x100 size. Full frame sensor. No mirror. New batch of lenses. Big pixel electronic view finder. Dual digic 5 speed.


----------



## akiskev (Sep 29, 2011)

Justin said:


> kubelik said:
> 
> 
> > Flake said:
> ...



Totally agree with bold letters. I can't get the purpose of big m4/3 cameras too (E-5,E-3).
I hope Canon follows Sony's approach on small mirrorless cameras. These NEXes are so sexy!


----------



## plam_1980 (Oct 4, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> The expected Pixma announcements fit in around that date, however there is an EOS logo showing on the bottom of the invite as well. October 26 is a Wednesday. I had heard previously about a â€œthird week of October announcementâ€ for Pixma and from a couple of people EOS. However as posted yesterday, I had been told by everyone and their mother that no new DSLR was coming in 2011.</p>



No new DSLR is coming in 2011 but that does not mean no new DSLR will be announced in 2011, this fits with the other rumour of a DSLR that may debute in January 2012 at CES/PMA. Besides, Nikon is expected to announce the D800 on 26th of August, and Canon to be left only with a printer announcement?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Tarrum (Oct 4, 2011)

I believe you meant October 26th 

The printer announcement will surely be boring, but November 3d may still bring us a 5D Mark III, though probably not. 

Nikon is also expected to announce another model similar to D800, so if it has less megapixels and more speed, I think we just may be getting a 3d/6D/5Ds.


----------

